# One redfish and a trillion spiders...



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Hit the beach on Tues. I wasn't expecting to catch much due to the reports on here, or lack of reports rather but I decided to give it a shot.
I threw out some shrimp with fishbites and let it sit while I got set up. After about five minutes, not even a nibble which was disappointing but expected.
As soon as I let out a sigh, the drag started singing. A nice, hard fighting red on light tackle. Can't beat it. 
And that was it.
The rest of the day, I couldn't lose a bait. I wasn't surprised because of the non-existent tidal movement.
All throughout the day, there were countless tiny spiders blowing in the wind getting all over everything, and me. Needless to say, that was annoying.
It was a beautiful day at the beach anyway.
:texasflag 
Not much to report, but more fun than work!

:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Nothing like a red on light tackle. I HATE spiders!


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

When you and others say "shrimp with fishbites " are you baiting the same hook with a dead shrimp and a piece of fishbites, or using a double drop rig? Thanks.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Btw, nice red and pics!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice red, that beats work any day.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

bjones2571 said:


> When you and others say "shrimp with fishbites " are you baiting the same hook with a dead shrimp and a piece of fishbites, or using a double drop rig? Thanks.


I cut a shrimp flavored fishbite strip into 3 pieces and put a 1/3 in. piece of shrimp on top using size 2 kahle hooks using 2-4 hooks tied with a short piece of 50-80lb. mono tied onto weedeater line. 
The fish can stay on this a long time and not twist up the leader. It looks wierd, but it works well for me, but everyone seems to do something different. The fish don't care.
I use double drops for my long rods usually, but not always.

:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Got a pic of that setup?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

at least you got wet

it is cool how those spiders can fly on the wind like that making there own parachute. I have fished many days in the early spring around High Island where they we so many flying spiders that they covered everything, long silk stringers off my rods feet long. I do not know what species they are, just call them parachute spiders.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

bjones2571 said:


> Got a pic of that setup?


was thinkin the same thing... and what is "light setup" to you? most in the pics look like surf rods (maybe its the depth perception)...


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

willygee said:


> was thinkin the same thing... and what is "light setup" to you? most in the pics look like surf rods (maybe its the depth perception)...


My light setup, or bait rod is a Fin Nor Sportfisher 40 with a 6'6 rod. I use the 80s for the surf rods.
They are great reels and bring the big ones in. Buy them on Ebay and you can get them for cheaper. Much cheaper than Amazon.
I bring a 5500 ambassador as backup.

Here's one of those leaders with two hooks. I usually 3 or 4.


----------

